# lucky reptile incubator



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

brought one second hand off of "white" on here yesterday

problem is its been on since 6 last night and it is refusing to heat up


its currently sat at 25 degrees and wontbudge?


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

get in touch with him and let him know
the e trader feedback on here lets you leave negative feedback too :whistling2:


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

do thay usualy take this long to heat up?

seems its not even trying


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe the heating element \ thermostat is not working properly.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

Spot on decided to dig in with the screw drive element was looose and now is heating up like an oven


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If these are anything like the Herp Nursery, you will need to calibrate the temperature with a decent digital thermometer.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

it is the herp nurery 2 so i will be on this next

adimitidly in the instuctions it does say it will be out by 2-3degrees hoter than it is

so for now its set at 32degrees


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Definitely get it calibrated with a digi therm. Those 2-3 degrees make all the difference


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

broken again

realy peed how many A***h**** there are in this world!


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

nice to see you got it working :2thumb:


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

tommypope said:


> broken again
> 
> realy peed how many A***h**** there are in this world!


 
ahhh sorry scratch that last one whats happened now
maybe a fuse gone??


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

nah it works just wont heat up no idea lol


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Look on the net they put out a disclaimer that its a novice entry system that cant give precise temps. Exo and othsrs sell the samr unit and I believe its a cheap tinnie beer fridge might be wrong , good luck mate.


----------



## billyg123 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had one of these running almost none stop since last year never had any bother what so ever cracking bit of kit entry level or not. :whistling2:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I have 2 of them at home. usually for the heating function you have to make tests as there are several degrees of difference between the wanted temperature and the temperature inside. I use °C and I have noticed a -3 to -4°C difference in both of mmine, so I have to adjust the temp accordingly. But I must say the cooling function is great, especially if you are working on species which can't withstand high temps.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

when i say it isnt heating up i mean its not heating up atall just room temp on the thermometer


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

PAB said:


> Look on the net they put out a disclaimer that its a novice entry system that cant give precise temps. Exo and othsrs sell the samr unit and I believe its a cheap tinnie beer fridge might be wrong , good luck mate.


Yep, AFAIK it's a small fridge originally made for cooling drinks, there are dozens of companies that sell the exact same model but with a different name and price.


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

tommypope said:


> when i say it isnt heating up i mean its not heating up atall just room temp on the thermometer


have you actually checked the temperatures inside with a digital thermometer? what does it read?

if its fudged id defo be be knocking on the door id got it from...


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

MrMorelia said:


> have you actually checked the temperatures inside with a digital thermometer? what does it read?
> 
> if its fudged id defo be be knocking on the door id got it from...


why?it wass bought second hand youre just un-lucky


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

gotrek101 said:


> why?it wass bought second hand youre just un-lucky


 
unless its stated as sold as seen or not working then yes second hand should still work


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

heater module not working i ordered a new one from the states

hopefully it will come before the eggs!


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

right the problem now is it keeps switching off mostly when i change temps but sometimes on its own


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

gotrek101 said:


> why?it wass bought second hand youre just un-lucky


Are you on crack?

unless its 'sold as seen' or 'spares or repairs' i wouldnt hesitate on knocking on your door again if it didnt work.


----------



## tommypope (Jun 1, 2010)

lol. indeed


----------

